# ADBA AND UKC



## workinpit21 (Mar 16, 2009)

CORRECT ME IF I WRONG IF YOU HAVE A ADBA REGISTERED DOG YOU CANNOT REGISTER WITH UKC BUT IF YOU HAVE A UKC REGISTERED DOG YOU CAN REGISTER WITH ADBA RIGHT?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It can go either way. Either one can register with the other.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

if you have a ukc registered dog you can just send off for the adba papers with a copy of your ukc papers. If you have a adba registered dog you have to wait until it is a year old and have it inspected by a ukc inspector and send in a copy of the adba papers to get ukc registered


----------



## workinpit21 (Mar 16, 2009)

ok cool thanks for the info


----------



## workinpit21 (Mar 16, 2009)

one more question how would you get it inspected by a ukc inspector


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

If you have an ADBA registered dog you have to wait till the dog is 1 year of age before you can register with the UKC. But the UKC does how ever accept the ADBA as a recognized registry.

Strait from the UKC. United Kennel Club: APBT Single Registration


> For a dog that is not already registered with UKC as part of a litter, and whose parents are not both UKC registered, we do offer Single Registration. The rules for Single Registration for the American Pit Bull Terrier are as follows:
> 
> 1. The dog must be at least one year of age
> 2. Completed UKC "American Pit Bull Terrier Application for Single Registration"
> ...


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

workinpit21 said:


> one more question how would you get it inspected by a ukc inspector


You can go to a UKC show and get the dog inspected there so long as you contact them prior and let them know so they will be sure to tell you if they want to do it before or after the show.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

BTW you can get a temp number for events to use if your dog/pup is less then a year old and once you get the inspection done just pay to have the points and such transferred to the regular number. So you can still do events and stuff prior to getting your permenant ukc papers.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

BTW If you cannot go to a UKC or there is not an inspector in the area you can do a 30 minute video. There are instructions on what the video needs to look like on the UKC site for single dog registration.

United Kennel Club: Limited Privilege


----------

